# only 1 DNS number



## Ruzzy (Oct 14, 2005)

In the past I've tried to create a Internal static IP addy (I'm on Dynamic..) the site I've been taking instructions on say's something about two DNS numbers. But I only have the one! So I kind of cant create a static IP. Can anyone tell me why I only have one?

The ISP and Hardware is: BT - BT Voyager 205 ADSL Router connected into a proper Router. All connected Via Ethernet


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How about being more clear about what you're doing? I you're connected to a broadband router, it's normal to only have a single DNS address.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## Ruzzy (Oct 14, 2005)

johnwill said:


> How about being more clear about what you're doing? I you're connected to a broadband router, it's normal to only have a single DNS address.
> 
> Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:
> 
> ...



Oh I beg your pardon, I'm trying to set up an internal static IP address, so I can forward ports.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ruzzy>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : melissa
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ADMtek AN983 10/100 PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-E8-12-B3-6A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 22 April 2007 21:37:52
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 22 May 2007 21:37:52

C:\Documents and Settings\Ruzzy>
C:\Documents and Settings\Ruzzy>


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Yup yup. External DNS servers are set by your ISP and really don't affect things within the LAN.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No problem, all working just fine. :grin:


----------



## Ruzzy (Oct 14, 2005)

No, it aint like the internet aint working, I was just wanting to try and set up a Static IP addy cus mines Dynamic at the moment, and I need 2 DNS numbers, I was just wondering why i only have the one o.o


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Where are you putting the static IP number? You are obviously already connected to the router.

Try PING yahoo.com from a command prompt, tell us what you get.


----------



## brunob (May 10, 2007)

Hi Ruzzy, 

From what I can understand is that you want a static ip on this particular computer ( according to the ipconfig you have a 192.168.1.3 IP) and you would like to have it set to this specific ip all the time.

this has to be done in your network adapter configurations (start-settings-network connections, local area connection , properties and TCP-IP)

you will be able to set whatever IP you want over there and specify, 1-2-3-4 DNS servers if you wish, make sure you set the default gateway to your router's ip and you could only use 1 dns server which could be your router's ip as well.

you may also be able to set a static DHCP address for a specific computer from your router's settings. 

hope this helps.

Bruno.


----------

